# Tito Ortiz vs Rampage Jackson PPV



## John8204

But not for the UFC :laugh:, just though I'd let y'all know



> Bellator pulled off the ultimate curveball on Wednesday night after rumors had circulated for more than a week that newly signed light heavyweight Quinton "Rampage" Jackson would make his debut in a boxing match against Roy Jones Jr.
> 
> Several reports surfaced claiming that Jackson and Jones had agreed to meet in a boxing match that would take place in the first-ever Bellator pay-per-view.
> 
> That all changed dramatically during Bellator's broadcast on Wednesday when Jackson was brought into the cage with Jones sitting just outside watching the action.
> 
> "Don't believe everything you read on the Internet," Jackson said with a big smile on his face. "There's a lot of rumors out there, I don't know how that one got so big."
> 
> Jackson went on to say that he was a big fan of Jones and even bought his first gloves based on watching "Junior" put in work in the squared circle, but for his first fight in Bellator, there was no chance he was doing anything but mixed martial arts.
> 
> "My first fight in Bellator I want it to be a MMA fight, not a boxing match," Jackson stated. "Cause I love MMA again."
> 
> Jackson then turned to the entrance way where he said his next opponent would be making his way to the cage. With a little bit of professional wrestling theatrics, the Eminem song "Mosh" started playing, and from the shadows stepped former UFC light heavyweight champion Tito Ortiz.
> 
> The longtime UFC veteran and Hall of Famer had teased recently that he was working on a possible comeback to fighting, and now he has a home in the Bellator cage.
> 
> Ortiz and Jackson are familiar with each other after training together on and off for many years around the same neighborhoods in southern California. They had stated in the past that they would not fight because of their long-standing friendship, but they are setting that aside to take part in the first-ever Bellator pay-per-view on November 2 from the Long Beach Convention and Entertainment Center.
> 
> "I fought the best of the best in the world. I've been fighting for a long, long time and Rampage too. We've trained with each other, we've been friends for a long time, but it's time to put the friendship aside," Ortiz said. "It's about giving the fans what they want to see and the best fight possible's going to happen here in Bellator."
> 
> During his 16-year fight career, Ortiz had only fought outside the UFC once, in his third professional fight. The former light heavyweight champion competed 27 times inside the Octagon, but for the first time since 1998, he will call another promotion home.
> 
> Jackson is also excited about returning to a main event against Ortiz after having his passion reignited upon signing with Bellator earlier this year.
> 
> “Honestly, I feel like I’ve been reborn.,” Jackson said in a press release from Bellator sent after the fight announcement. “My excitement, energy and aggression, it’s all back and bigger than ever. I feel like a kid again. The Rampage you’ll see Nov. 2 will be better than any Rampage you’ve ever seen. Everybody knows Tito and I have a very long history. He’s a former teammate and friend, and it’s one of the reasons I stayed away from the UFC as long as I did. But, I want to be very clear; any sort of friendship we once had doesn’t exist when that cage door shuts.
> 
> "I’ve got a ton to prove on November 2, and unfortunately for Tito he’s the guy I have to make an example of. He’s in my house now and Saturday, November 2 on PPV, it’s going to be a horrible night for Tito Ortiz.”
> 
> This will be Bellator's debut in the pay-per-view arena, but with new partners in Viacom and Spike TV, it seemed like only a matter of time before it happened.
> 
> On November 2, Bellator will headline a show pitting two former UFC champions looking for a jump start into the next phase of their MMA careers against each other.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1...r-pay-per-view


----------



## cdtcpl

DW must be dying of laughter.


----------



## Ape City

Good to know. Moved to the proper section, though.

Here is a link to an article as well:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iz-headlines-first-ever-bellator-pay-per-view


----------



## UFC_OWNS

2006 called and they still don't want their fight back


----------



## hellholming

someone is getting injured and this fight won't happen.


----------



## M.C

Updated OP with article/link.

I'd watch this fight but I'm not overly excited about it and it has no weight on rankings or anything like that. A fun fight possibly if it all goes through.


----------



## butters

I'm still going to watch... :thumb03:


----------



## LL

If the UFC doesn't counter the card I'll stream it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204

LL said:


> If the UFC doesn't counter the card I'll stream it.


That week is going to be crazy town banana pants 3 big cards in 8 days

Sat Nov 2nd - Ortiz/Jackson
Wed Nov 6th - Fight for the Troops
Sat Nov 9th - FN 32 Brasil


----------



## Rauno

That's a fun fight, i like it.


----------



## TanyaJade

UFC_OWNS said:


> 2006 called and they still don't want their fight back


Lmao. 

I thought this fight was a joke when I first read about it last night. Heard it on the radio this morning and I honestly can't believe this is true. That being said, Tito is going to get destroyed in this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I would rather tito win to plummet bumpages stock even more, knowing that they are both friends (who knew two diva jerkoff idiots could be friends) this will likely be a glorified sparring match with neither wanting to hurt eachother.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Wow. What a completely useless and potentially horrible fight. Rampage hasn't looked like he has cared about fighting in some time and Tito hasn't been a good fighter in years. This is just purely for name value.


----------



## TanyaJade

I may watch it for the lulz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Ari said:


> I may watch it for the lulz.


did I mention it's on pay per view, who would shell out there hard earned dollars to watch two never was beens with their bowling ball heads clunk together


----------



## hadoq

slugfest for one round, then two elderly gassed out running after one another

if it doesn't end in the first 5 minutes, it's gonna be a sad sight


----------



## GDPofDRB

Let's not act like this wouldn't be at worst the co-main event of UFC 163 coming up or a weak card Zuffa makes people pay for lie UFC 161. They would be promoting these guys over their champions and main eventers the same way.

Might not be that good of a fight but I think Rampage is still>>>>>Tito and will make him quit.

What I'm looking most forward to is how they stack this card up. It will be hard for them to go wrong.


----------



## locnott

I can't wait to hear tito's excuses, maybe he comes up with some new ones!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## joshua7789

I hope Tito's skull fractures dont hurt his performance...


----------



## Spite

I hope they pull in some good numbers.

Would be great to see the UFC get some relevant competition.


----------



## GDPofDRB

I hope Mo is fighting on the card against either Vegh or Newton. Though I also want to see Vegh rematch Newton, that was a very close fight. But I'd really rather see Mo on there against either if it can work out that way.

Volkov vs Minakov would also be awesome to get on this card.

The winner of Shlemenko vs Marshall might not have a decent opponenet to try for this card in time, unless they can get a decent enough free agent to fight on this. None really come to mind but to fall back on the MMA GOAT of EVA!! Mr. Marvelous, Melvin Manheof seems like the best choice ever for Marshal or Storm. 

Ben Askren is not on this card = Buyrate through the roof!!!

Chandler vs Jansen easy. Must be put on this PPV

Same with Curran. Curran and Chandler are must see MMA. Curran vs Frodo, or Straus but preferably Frodo.

So my preference is:

Page vs Tito
Chandler vs Jansen
Curran vs Frodo
Minakov vs Volkov
Lawal vs Newton
Shlemenko vs Manheof

That is worth $$$ to see. Actually that is worth more then I think they can put together, I doubt they can stack the card this well. But something with a few of these fights or fights like it would be good. Even if you throw in the Saunders, Friere bros, or Rogers, there are a lot of exciting good fighters to put on this card and the likely Spike undercard.

Been looking forward to this for a while.


----------



## SM33

Spite said:


> I hope they pull in some good numbers.
> 
> Would be great to see the UFC get some relevant competition.


That would require relevant fighters.


----------



## GDPofDRB

SM33 said:


> That would require relevant fighters.


What? Fight's happening in BFC are as relevant as MMA is to the viewer.


----------



## OU

Jeff Curran is still biggest threat to Aldo in the World. I would love to see that fight. Michael Chandler might be the best LW in the World and I'd pick him over Bendo. I think Storm might have beat Lombard in the rematch that never happened and could be as high as top 5 MW in the UFC. Pitbull brothers would hold their own in the UFC as top 20 fighters.


----------



## dlxrevolution

This can't possibly be good for Titos health. The guy should've retired three fights ago. I sincerely hope this is just a one time thing and he isn't looking to revive his career as a fighter.


----------



## SM33

GDPofDRB said:


> What? Fight's happening in BFC are as relevant as MMA is to the viewer.


Bellator is relevant, Rampage vs Tito is not. Yet in a Rampage vs Tito thread, you say you hope it pulls good numbers so the UFC can get some relevant competition.

Bellator is relevant competition and can continue to be so, but this particular fight will not be a big player in that.


----------



## GDPofDRB

SM33 said:


> Bellator is relevant, Rampage vs Tito is not. Yet in a Rampage vs Tito thread, you say you hope it pulls good numbers so the UFC can get some relevant competition.
> 
> Bellator is relevant competition and can continue to be so, but this particular fight will not be a big player in that.


Yeah, I don't disagree on the Rampage vs Tito thing. With these two something dangerous is the injury bug. Thing could be bad no doubt and not out of the question at all with these two.

The fight itself is more for casuals or noobs anyways I think in that obviously most solid fans know these two have seen their championship glory days come and go. I'm glad it's happening and can't wait to see it but this is a UFC-like move to sell names over good fights as a headline. I have no doubt the UFC would book this has a co-main or even main event today if both of these guys were under their wing still. Look how weak 161 or 163 cards are. They would promote these two names over their champions easy the same way so it's not a surprising business move to get all they can out of the names and it will likely work to a small degree.

But for me, what I'm really looking forward to the most is how they stack the rest of the PPV card and Spike prelims. For me, that is where the real beef is for this card. A lot of good options and exciting fighters to pick from. The card as whole is what has my interest piqued, the main event will be an after thought to what comes before. Something that can pay dividends with more of the good fights and nice finishes BFC fights often produce, just gotta make the matchups.


----------



## SM33

Dana White would never sign Tito Ortiz for another fight.


----------



## OU

SM33 said:


> Dana White would never sign Tito Ortiz for another fight.


Yeah, heard that before...


----------



## Ape City

Guys Tito has fought with a cracked skull before. This time he is 100%. I don't think he has much to worry about.


----------



## Warning

FN Stoked for this fight :thumb01:




UFC_OWNS said:


> watch two never was beens


They are both former ufc champions. The sport is more then a year old. You should check it out.


----------



## TanyaJade

Warning said:


> FN Stoked for this fight :thumb01:
> 
> 
> They are both former ufc champions. The sport is more then a year old. You should check it out.


His comment wasn't exactly off base.

Tito has won one fight in the past seven years.
SEVEN YEARS.

Quinton Jackson has checked out of the sport. He's just horsing around now, but he's still ten times better than today's Tito Ortiz.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Ari said:


> His comment wasn't exactly off base.
> 
> Tito has won one fight in the past seven years.
> SEVEN YEARS.
> 
> Quinton Jackson has checked out of the sport. He's just horsing around now, but he's still ten times better than today's Tito Ortiz.



Rampage and Tito were never anything in MMA? You think that comment is not off base? How? Why do you think they never were anything in MMA? Seemed like a basic empty troll statement to me. Was not expecting anyone to defend it.


----------



## Warning

Ari said:


> His comment wasn't exactly off base.


I learned in school that the word never means never.
I am getting old though. I guess they could be teaching something new in school.

But anyway.
This should be a good event.


----------



## TanyaJade

Woqh now, I never said that they were nothing, obviously both fighters had a pretty big impact on the sport. Hell, depending on the price I may even buy the damn event.

But Jackson and Ortiz really are the definition of has beens. That's all I'm saying. Both guys have slowed down a bit and are getting old and slow. Ortiz looked like hot garbage against practically everyone in his last few fights minus the crazy Bader win. Jackson hasn't looked good in a while. 

Not saying the fight shouldn't happen because this is the entertainment business and Jackson and Tito are some of the biggest names in MMA in the past decade, but this fight has "stink" written all over it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Warning said:


> FN Stoked for this fight :thumb01:
> 
> 
> They are both former ufc champions. The sport is more then a year old. You should check it out.


Oh gee thanks random user who has little posts in four years golly gee where would I be without helpful historians like you. Let's see rampage and tito haven't looked good since maybe 2007, and the people they were beating before them weren't that good or were too young at the point. 

And now this meant to be a good fight because these two dopes got together and found out a way to make easy money off there used to be relevant names, oh and it's pay per view too so enjoy paying for it too.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Only on PPV!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

yuck i'd rather a buffalo spray shit in my face then watch any of those two fools "work"


----------



## DonRifle

Tito's isses the last few fights is that he is just too slow and cumbersome. He built his back and neck up huge probably to compensate for all the surgeries, but when he throws punches its like slow motion. 
He can beat page if he puts him on his ass within the first couple of minutes and does some damage. Otherwise page will pick him off to a decision probably, or a few knees to the body


----------



## the ultimate

OU said:


> Jeff Curran is still biggest threat to Aldo in the World. I would love to see that fight. Michael Chandler might be the best LW in the World and I'd pick him over Bendo. I think Storm might have beat Lombard in the rematch that never happened and could be as high as top 5 MW in the UFC. Pitbull brothers would hold their own in the UFC as top 20 fighters.


Pat Curran 

But yeah, I agree.


----------



## Warning

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh gee thanks random user who has little posts in four years golly gee where would I be without helpful historians like you.


You think post count is a measuring stick for greatness.
I have already won this argument :bye01:


----------



## hellholming

I'm actually looking forward to hear Tito's post fight speech about his supposed injuries and how he fought for the fans.... wait, no I don't.. I know it by heart already.


----------



## Calminian

*Rampage vs. Tito?*

How does this one go down? 

Ortiz signs on to fight Rampage

MMATH
Common opponents:

Rashad Evans (Tito draw, Rampage loss)
Chuck Liddell (Tito 2 losses, Rampage 2 wins)
Ryan Bader (Tito win, Rampage loss)
Forrest Griffin (Tito 1 win 2 losses, Rampage loss)
Matt Hamill (Tito loss, Rampage win)
Lyoto Machida (Tito loss, Rampage win*)
Wanderlei Silva (Tito win, Rampage 2 losses, 1 win)

* even he thought he lost that one.

I'd think Rampage should be the heavy favorite here. Tito is not going to be able to bully him against the fence or take him down. The fight's going to remain standing, and Rampages hands will be too heavy.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Rampage KO'd Chuck twice and *he thought he beat Forrest, like me.


----------



## Calminian

GDPofDRB said:


> Rampage KO'd Chuck twice and *he thought he beat Forrest, like me.


Oh, yeah, forgot that one. 

Forest definitely beat Rampage, though.


----------



## John8204

Calminian said:


> How does this one go down?
> 
> Ortiz signs on to fight Rampage
> 
> MMATH
> Common opponents:
> 
> Rashad Evans (Tito draw, Rampage loss)
> Chuck Liddell (Tito 2 losses, Rampage 2 wins)
> Ryan Bader (Tito win, Rampage loss)
> Forrest Griffin (Tito 1 win 2 losses, Rampage loss)
> Matt Hamill (Tito loss, Rampage win)
> Lyoto Machida (Tito loss, Rampage win*)
> Wanderlei Silva (Tito win, Rampage 2 losses, 1 win)
> 
> * even he thought he lost that one.
> 
> I'd think Rampage should be a heavy favorite here.


Rashad also beat Tito


----------



## Bknmax

Easy win for Rampage,id rather see him vs RJJ.


----------



## AJClark

Tito wins. Rampage will basically do nothing, and Tito will want to win. Even after Tito went shit he still had a desire to win... You cannot say the same for rampage.

Will sig bet, Tito wins.


----------



## Bknmax

AJClark said:


> Tito wins. Rampage will basically do nothing, and Tito will want to win. Even after Tito went shit he still had a desire to win... You cannot say the same for rampage.
> 
> Will sig bet, Tito wins.


Who is Tito?is he a good fighter?


----------



## GDPofDRB

Calminian said:


> Oh, yeah, forgot that one.
> 
> Forest definitely beat Rampage, though.



Well you mention Rampage thinks he didn't win one fight so why wouldn't you mention he thinks he did win the Forrest fight? Are you biased? It's probably not even worth mentioning the thing about the Machida fight anyways, it has nothing to do with mmath. It's a fact the judges scored the fight for Griffin, but the only thing definite is that it was one of the more controversial decisions in a MMA title fight in history because so many people who watched the fight definitely didn't think Forrest beat Rampage.


----------



## TheNinja

It's funny how meaningless this fight is, yet I'm still very intrigued by it. 

I've been watching both of these guys fight forever. I got a DVD here at my house with Page's first fight in MMA on it. 

Anyways, If if stays on the feet...Rampage for sure... If Tito can take him down, he will grind out a win.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Both are over the hill by a mile. But Rampage is defiantly a lot better than Tito at this stage. I still remember Tito not even throwing a punch in the last round vs. Forrest. Tito is terrible at this point and may gas harder than Page. At least Rampage can still throw some hands.


----------



## locnott

Rampage will win, only because Tito suffered a coma a week before the fight, woke up the day of the fight, chose to fight anyway because thats the kind of warrior he is..


----------



## cdtcpl

I think Tito will win. Rampage very much seems to have forgotten his wrestling roots. I think Tito takes him down, goes for the win and the safe money. Probably will even get a finish off of it since Rampage seems to wilt on the ground as of late.


----------



## GDPofDRB

TheNinja said:


> It's funny how meaningless this fight is, yet I'm still very intrigued by it.
> 
> I've been watching both of these guys fight forever. I got a DVD here at my house with Page's first fight in MMA on it.
> 
> Anyways, If if stays on the feet...Rampage for sure... If Tito can take him down, he will grind out a win.


I'm in the same boat.

This is classic old school legends fight stuff. I want to see it go down a million times more then I don't. Even though Page has had a bit of trouble with some wrestlers of late, I think he can force this fight to mostly take place on the feet. Tito will be good for a round, he has been okay at spots when he was fighting against tough guys. I think Page will rough him up good boxing though.

I don't understand actual MMA fans wanting to get all bent up about these guys not being who they once were, well Duh, of course they are not their championship caliber selves of the past!!! What kind of idiot would think this has some great relevance to who the best LHWs are today? It doesn't, this is a fight between two of the most popular guys in the sports history who were also at one point a few short years ago some of the sports absolute best. Take that for what it is worth to you or not at all.


----------



## Rygu

One hook to the glass body of Tito from Rampage and it's all over folks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Threads Merged*


----------



## John8204

as it should have been in the first place....


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Warning said:


> You think post count is a measuring stick for greatness.
> I have already won this argument :bye01:


Not surprisingly you completely missed the point, but whatever helps you sleep at night cupcake:confused05:


----------



## 420atalon

Meh, won't even bother watching this. I have no interest in watching 2 has beens with no desire fight...


----------



## SmackyBear

Anyone else think the UFC moves their Fight for the Troops to go up against this PPV?


----------



## Ape City

I would be shocked if the Ufc didn't at least put on a free re-broadcast.


----------



## 420atalon

SmackyBear said:


> Anyone else think the UFC moves their Fight for the Troops to go up against this PPV?


Why would they. The only people that are actually going to order this PPV are the people that dislike the UFC anyways...

Bellator should stick to free events and stay away from washed up bums that are only in it for the money... Jackson and Ortiz being reborn and loving MMA again because they are away from the UFC... BS...


----------



## Ape City

Why would they? To draw interest away from their competitor and instead make money for themselves! 

They will at least do some counter-programming. I wouldn't be shocked if we saw ufc 162 on for free.


----------



## Hellboy

After all the blood, sweat and tears Tito has sacrificed over the years for UFC fans and this is how you talk about him?


----------



## Stun Gun

I like Tito, but give it up man, give it up....

Anyone see his awkward entrance on TNA? lol fans were like "who cares?"


----------



## 420atalon

Ape City said:


> Why would they? To draw interest away from their competitor and instead make money for themselves!
> 
> They will at least do some counter-programming. I wouldn't be shocked if we saw ufc 162 on for free.


Like I said almost everyone that is actually willing to order a PPV with these fighters is most likely an anti UFC fan/Bellator supporter. The UFC providing a counter program is going to decrease Bellator's income very little and isn't worth it.

All Dana has to do is stand by and watch the Bellator event to see it fail anyways. Tito vs Jackson as a headliner... Pathetic.

What used to keep Bellator somewhat competitive was their ability to find some other decent fighters and sign them up long time. They should have stayed out of the PPV business and far away from washed up bums just hoping to strike it rich. Trying to compete with the UFC is stupid and is the reason so many other MMA organizations have folded.


----------



## SmackyBear

420atalon said:


> Like I said almost everyone that is actually willing to order a PPV with these fighters is most likely an anti UFC fan/Bellator supporter. The UFC providing a counter program is going to decrease Bellator's income very little and isn't worth it.
> 
> All Dana has to do is stand by and watch the Bellator event to see it fail anyways. Tito vs Jackson as a headliner... Pathetic.
> 
> What used to keep Bellator somewhat competitive was their ability to find some other decent fighters and sign them up long time. They should have stayed out of the PPV business and far away from washed up bums just hoping to strike it rich. Trying to compete with the UFC is stupid and is the reason so many other MMA organizations have folded.


It's not to try to pry away MMA hipsters, but the casual fans Bellator is going for by using Tito and Rampage. So the UFC might want to give them an alternative by using a free card as direct competition. I'm sure the UFC wants to keep Bellator from getting every dollar they can after all of Spike's counter-programming.

They have a Fight for the troops scheduled a few days later, It doesn't even have a venue yet so it's probably easy to move to Saturday. The only problem would be if FS1 has a college football game for that Saturday evening.


----------



## TanyaJade

Just an idea, but why not do an MMA tag team match with Rampage and Ken Shamrock against Tito and Kimbo? That would be entertaining.


----------



## Ape City

420atalon said:


> Like I said almost everyone that is actually willing to order a PPV with these fighters is most likely an anti UFC fan/Bellator supporter. The UFC providing a counter program is going to decrease Bellator's income very little and isn't worth it.
> 
> All Dana has to do is stand by and watch the Bellator event to see it fail anyways. Tito vs Jackson as a headliner... Pathetic.
> 
> What used to keep Bellator somewhat competitive was their ability to find some other decent fighters and sign them up long time. They should have stayed out of the PPV business and far away from washed up bums just hoping to strike it rich. Trying to compete with the UFC is stupid and is the reason so many other MMA organizations have folded.


What smacky said. Bellator is directly going after casual fans with Tito and Rampage. Putting on a free card wih the Ufc name on it could overshadow the event.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

420atalon said:


> Why would they. *The only people that are actually going to order this PPV are the people that dislike the UFC anyways...*
> 
> Bellator should stick to free events and stay away from washed up bums that are only in it for the money... Jackson and Ortiz being reborn and loving MMA again because they are away from the UFC... BS...


I think you underestimate the drawing power they have, losing records or not they are both very well known and historically have been two of the better draws for the UFC, if promoted properly I would expect it to perform better than the Affliction PPV's. They are not marketing to the hardcore fans those guys have lost interest and know that neither Tito or Rampage is a top LHW, the main target audiance is the cassual UFC fan and getting them to be casual Bellator fans and that is going to likely have some success as even though Tito and Rampage are not even top 10 LHW's anymore they are two of the biggest stars in the history of the division and to the part time fan they have more drawing power than 99% of the LHW division. 

The smart money on this fight is to sell it as Rampage vs Ortiz and rarely if ever mention Bellator until people order the fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Toxic said:


> I think you underestimate the drawing power they have, losing records or not they are both very well known and historically have been two of the better draws for the UFC, if promoted properly I would expect it to perform better than the Affliction PPV's. They are not marketing to the hardcore fans those guys have lost interest and know that neither Tito or Rampage is a top LHW, the main target audiance is the cassual UFC fan and getting them to be casual Bellator fans and that is going to likely have some success as even though Tito and Rampage are not even top 10 LHW's anymore they are two of the biggest stars in the history of the division and to the part time fan they have more drawing power than 99% of the LHW division.
> 
> The smart money on this fight is to sell it as Rampage vs Ortiz and rarely if ever mention Bellator until people order the fight.


I agree, the H-core fans are going to be watching for all the fights that are not Rampage vs Tito primarily, with that fight only holding nostalgic or sentimental value over that of BFC best fighters fighting to them.

As for promoton, they are selling the names over the records, and they are not the only, or the biggest, promotion who has been doing more of that lately. I think the fact that Rampage and Tito have a combined 50 UFC fights with less then 10 of them not being the Co-Main or Main event has a lot more to do with this booking then does their recent records. BFC is catering to who the UFC caters to, the fans who see names above all else and don't know any better. 

It's two of the sports all time most popular and well known fighters who happened to also of been (not still today) at one point two of the sports greatest as well. That is the promotional hook on a big part. All the other fights are just going to be bonuses for people who like to watch fights.


----------



## Toxic

GDPofDRB said:


> I agree, the H-core fans are going to be watching for all the fights that are not Rampage vs Tito primarily, with that fight only holding nostalgic or sentimental value over that of BFC best fighters fighting to them.
> 
> As for promoton, *they are selling the names over the records, and they are not the only, or the biggest, promotion who has been doing more of that lately*. I think the fact that Rampage and Tito have a combined 50 UFC fights with less then 10 of them not being the Co-Main or Main event has a lot more to do with this booking then does their recent records. BFC is catering to who the UFC caters to, the fans who see names above all else and don't know any better.
> 
> It's two of the sports all time most popular and well known fighters who happened to also of been (not still today) at one point two of the sports greatest as well. That is the promotional hook on a big part. All the other fights are just going to be bonuses for people who like to watch fights.


Can't say they are I mean the UFC has a guy who is 5/5 in his last ten fighting a guy who is 6-4 in his last 10 in the main even of the next card.


----------



## joshua7789

Having Chandler/Alvarez II on the card makes this watchable, if only for one fight.


Also, I would be really insulted if I were Chandler or Alvarez and I was not headlining this card and had to be booked below a couple of has been wrestling wannabe's.


----------



## Toxic

joshua7789 said:


> Having Chandler/Alvarez II on the card makes this watchable, if only for one fight.
> 
> 
> Also, I would be really insulted if I were Chandler or Alvarez and I was not headlining this card and had to be booked below a couple of has been wrestling wannabe's.


Title fights playing second fiddle to UFC rejects. It will get them ppv buys which is what they are after but it makes them look second rate


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## joshua7789

Toxic said:


> Title fights playing second fiddle to UFC rejects. It will get them ppv buys which is what they are after but it makes them look second rate
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I honestly don't think this ppv is gonna do much in the way of buys. Bellator's free fights on Spike are not doing well right now, this is a horrible move for them.


----------



## John8204

LW's don't draw

Bellator needs to treat this like a super card

The card should likely be

Tito Ortiz vs Rampage Jackson
Michael Chandler vs Eddie Alvarez
Emanuel Newton vs Attila Vegh
Pat Curran vs Shinya Aoki

Alexander Volkov vs TBA
Joe Warren vs TBA
King Mo vs TBA


----------



## Toxic

John8204 said:


> LW's don't draw
> 
> Bellator needs to treat this like a super card


Mr. Penn disagrees with you



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> Mr. Penn disagrees with you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Really? Yeah Penn draws more that most lightweight fighters but he was always supported by a good undercard with big names on it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204

Toxic said:


> Mr. Penn disagrees with you


Mr. Penn drew better at WW than a LW.


----------



## Toxic

John8204 said:


> Mr. Penn drew better at WW than a LW.


Disagree he just fought better drawing fighters at ww but in 2009 he was the #2 drawing fighter in the world. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez

John8204 said:


> Mr. Penn drew better at WW than a LW.


Outside of GSP Penn's biggest draws were 101 and 107 both over 500k if I remember correctly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Proud German

Two bums on a non UFC ppv? Count me out.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon

Saw an article that says price will likely be $35-45. Good luck Bellator...

Ortiz and Rampage could barely draw in PPV's back in the UFC fighting more relevant fighters and you think they are going to draw people into this?

Some people will buy this but it won't be because of Tito and Rampage. It will be the Bellator faithfuls who want to see the two title fights on the card and whatever else Bellator decides to stack on to finish this card. Problem is that even if they put on a good show it is going to be a long time before they put on another good one since all their top fighters will have just recently fought.

I still think this move by Bellator is retarded. They should have stayed away from the PPV business and from UFC has beens that are going to cost them more then what they will make them. 

Strikeforce, Affliction and others have all tried this and it failed miserably for them because they don't have the skill level or following to compete with the UFC. Bellator should have stayed smart and stuck with the minor leaguers if they want to stay in the business...


----------



## hadoq

SmackyBear said:


> It's not to try to pry away MMA hipsters, but the casual fans Bellator is going for by using Tito and Rampage. So the UFC might want to give them an alternative by using a free card as direct competition. I'm sure the UFC wants to keep Bellator from getting every dollar they can after all of Spike's counter-programming.
> 
> They have a Fight for the troops scheduled a few days later, It doesn't even have a venue yet so it's probably easy to move to Saturday. The only problem would be if FS1 has a college football game for that Saturday evening.


there are very good reasons why the UFC should not (and probably won't) counter program this.

1st is purely logical, you only have a certain amount of time and energy in a day. As a company owner, you want to use that time and energy, not to act against your competitors by preventing them to succeed, but by ensuring that your own business is successful and always evolving.

2nd is related to image and communication
You don't want to draw attention to your competitors, you don't want your target audience to believe that you are threatened by your competitors, they have to see you above the game, especially for the UFC, to have this "untouchable" image.
Not only by counter programming, they would draw extra attention to bellator's PPV, but also they will send the message that they feel threatened enough to use their time and energy against their competitors rather than for themselves.


Zuffa has proven time and time again that they are very good, excellent businessmen. they have a clear vision of what they are doing and where they want to go. I really can't imagine them doing such a "rookie mistake" business wise.

What bellator does is even more retarded, they're going toe to toe against the biggest fish in the pond. They're giving up their extremely positive image, which has proven very successful in drawing hardcore MMA fans as well as casuals on the way, establishing a very solid and faithful fanbase, they're giving it up to become what they claimed they were up against, losing credibility amongst their most loyal fans in the process.

I was really starting to look forward to what bellator had in stores for us in terms of quality competitive fights, and somehow I still hope they can keep this thing going, but the tito/rampage thing is proper ridiculous.

The only gain they have from it is that it effectively promotes their brand by making people talk more about it. So was it what they were after? it's possible, but at the cost of some credibility amongst their most loyal fans.


----------



## John8204

Toxic said:


> Disagree he just fought better drawing fighters at ww but in 2009 he was the #2 drawing fighter in the world.


Because their were no other LW's that draw money, to further the point....



Life B Ez said:


> Outside of GSP Penn's biggest draws were 101 and 107 both over 500k if I remember correctly.


101 had Anderson Silva on the undercard and 107 was a LW fight against WW Diego Sanchez.


----------

